# Puppy hip



## sbailey14 (Jul 3, 2015)

I met a women a few months ago walking a 9 month old male (90 lbs!) and when he would sit one of his legs would pop out. She would correct it and refer to it as "that puppy hip". I didn't know what she meant but I noticed Lucy was doing the same thing recently. Can anyone help me understand this and why it needs to be corrected?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

The experts will chime in, which I am not, but I can tell you this much... Puppies bones are still growing and setting into place, much like a babies bones. If your puppy's hip is popping out, you want it corrected so that it sets properly as she grows. Other more knowledgeable people will come along and explain more detail but there's a start.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't think this is a physical/structural thing. 

Sounds more like a normal puppy 'sloppy' sit. Not a big deal unless you want to proceed with formal obedience or just care about teaching a more tight and proper 'sit'.

How to Train Your Dog Straight Sits and Discourage Sloppy Sits

Lab is 'sloppy' and other two are sitting 'straight'.










Sloppy sit in a GSD


----------

